# Ritopc



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Here are some pics you may like (the Titus one is really for Warp):


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

I like the Rune a lot. I haven´t decided on the frame yet but probably that´s gonna be the choice. ... unless... i change my mind for something a bit more blingy.

I already ordered a stem (thomson 4x) and a handlebar (bulk 20mm) for it, as well as some small parts to put on the norco (BB and FD shifter) before selling it. I´m selling the norco in its stock version. I will also put on sale my rear wheel.

Thanks for the pics, keep them coming


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

That Rune is dead sexy.... I wish the Pyre was still 5" travel, but it's 12mm of extra travel really a difference?? mmmhh...

The FTM is sweet, but it's said to be somewhere around 2300 bucks. I'm to cheap for that crap. 2k would be my uppermost absolute barrier... and I'm willing to spend half of that, in all honesty. The SC Heckler and Transition Covert never looked so sweet now prices are going outrageously up all along most brands.

And... then there's the lightened El Guapo. It lost half a pound, which makes it barely heavier than my SB... If it pedals as good as people say...

The Pivot is sweet also... same problem as the Titus ($$). The Rune will be a winner... also the Canfields if they hold down their pricing.

Keep pics coming... I'd be filling the place with pics, but I'm busy. Thanks, Tacu!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah, canfields are sweet as well, but that would mean getting a new fork, wich added to the already costly frame is a lot of dough for the moment. Hasn´t the can diggle an 83mm bb?... more expenses if so.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Sam Hill's new ride


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Sexy


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

yup, the new nomad looks slick really sexy. it is supposed to have a leverage curve (is taht the name???) similar to the Rune from what i have read.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> yup, the new nomad looks slick really sexy. it is supposed to have a leverage curve (is taht the name???) similar to the Rune from what i have read.


Whatever... there are not really sucky rides nowadays. You may like the geometry or not... but 90% of today's ride ride exceptionally well.

That No'nad is sexy.

So, finally Spesh got tired of not winning a thing in DH? I guess their last DH victory was with Shaun Palmer :lol:

Is Kyle still racing for them? The kid has the only one winning big stuff for Spesh and that was FR, not really DH.

No pics of the new Knolly??
Or the infinitely adjustable Evil??

Rito... prices are raising all along the range for the next year. If you don't pull the trigger now, maybe you'd like to wait until next summer/autumn when there are deals available.

I never said this for the record, but maybe it's time to get a 2008 RFX... even a (ugh!!) Highline.

Or a 2008 El Guapo too.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Rito... prices are raising all along the range for the next year. If you don't pull the trigger now, maybe you'd like to wait until next summer/autumn when there are deals available.


I don´t necessarily agree with that quote. In two months or so the ski seasson begings and I would expect bike prices will stay as they are right now. I don´t expect any increase, more than what we have experience up to today, until next year. Having said that, i can probably make up my mind until january/february with out regreting too much.

Lets hope my cristal ball isnt blured 

Since this post has my name, I guess i can derail it as many times as I want to   .

so Warp, how life in la sierra. Have you got any chance to ride lately. what happened to your hardtail? (your new bike i mean)

Gime a call when you are in town and we can have lunch.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Lets hope my cristal ball isnt blured


Uh... I dunno... Turners are already 2400, Titus 2300... and so forth. Most brands haven't released their 2009 pricing yet so.... it may be a SAPA thing.



ritopc said:


> so Warp, how life in la sierra. Have you got any chance to ride lately. what happened to your hardtail? (your new bike i mean)
> 
> Gime a call when you are in town and we can have lunch.


Life in la Sierra... uh, where to start? I live in a camp. Services are nice considering the remote and inaccessible location. I have more field time but my assignment is still office based.

I work on a 30X10 rotation... and there's nothing here to do but work or the internet (thanks God for the free pr0n!)... so basically we work around the clock, 24X7 literally.

This leaves me little to no time to ride at all... not even considering going to the riding Meccas around here as even Creel or Batopilas are a good distance away. Not really far away but remember we have no roads here. Only dirt roads through the rough and winding mountains... which makes a 40km trip into a 2hrs drive. Not all roads are that complicated but most are.

Anyway, I got to box the bike, but never got around to finish packing it to bring it with me this time. I have 10 days to be with my family.. minus the traveling to and fro the Site. So, I never got entangled into any of my hobbies when I'm at home. I try to dedicate more time to my wife and kid.

For my next rotation, I'll get the bike sent by courier to our offices and from there they can get it sent to me on site with one of our regular transports. It's my best shot and I can get it sent before I go back. That'll do it.

Here you learn to appreciate things we take for granted like potable water, TV, groceries, you name it. An injury or something as dumb as an appendicitis could be life-or-death as take you out from here takes a good two hours to the next airstrip. So, you better be careful.

Also, you learn not to mess with locals. Life is cheap here. If you end up in the bottom of a canyon no one will miss you for a day or two and no one will know.

Where we are there are not natives (Elmada mentioned there are several ethnies in the area, but they are a little far from where I am at). You have to wonder how these people live isolated from the outside world, but I won't go deep into that.

The place is beautiful. Simply mind blowing.

As for the new frame... well, La Rata just buried that project. Dang thing needs repairs here and there and my wife is impatient now (with good reason). So my next project bike has actually four wheels. Bummer.

Anyway, considering how much I've ridden lately, I rather wait for the SB to give up.

Also, I picked up a guitar again. So that will divert some money off bike stuff.

We have UGI... Guitar players have *GAS* (Guitar Acquisition Syndrome). Different names, same disease. A good guitar goes for roughly what a mid-end frame goes. But then so does a decent amplifier... so, there you go! Guitar+Amp = one high end frame. And you haven't got to effect pedals (you never have too much of them), cables, upgrades to the guitar and such.

Though, I got what it is the equivalent to a Giant Rincon guitar and amp.

If I ever got into town, I'll call you... or if you ever go to Tampico call me, as I moved down there. Nice place. En el mar la vida es mas sabrosa.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Here are some pics you may like (the Titus one is really for Warp):


I really like that Rune........


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> I don´t necessarily agree with that quote. In two months or so the ski seasson begings and I would expect bike prices will stay as they are right now. I don´t expect any increase, more than what we have experience up to today, until next year. Having said that, i can probably make up my mind until january/february with out regreting too much.
> 
> Lets hope my cristal ball isnt blured
> 
> ...


Speegoat has the Rune frame at 1,285.71...

http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=130404


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Speegoat has the Rune frame at 1,285.71...
> 
> http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=130404


What do they understand for "North America"???
It could be the US, the US+Can or North America...

Shipping Note: Speedgoat does not ship Banshee product outside of North America.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> What do they understand for "North America"???
> It could be the US, the US+Can or North America...
> 
> Shipping Note: Speedgoat does not ship Banshee product outside of North America.


Maybe Rito could talk with Banshee and see if they allow for speedgoat to sell to another country.. just a thought...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Send it to Chad, then ask Chad to send it alll the way down here..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Send it to Chad, then ask Chad to send it alll the way down here..


In the process, order a few parts to be fair with the man.

We love bikes. He loves and lives from bikes.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Of couse Warp!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

i´m ordering a wheel set from him, and all the other bits needed for the build (stem, handlebar, tyres, chain, seatpost, seat grips, chainguide) so it seems like a fair deal..... my finger is already shaking right on the trigger with that deal . it would bring the build below, or just on, the 2k mark; a lot less than my other frame option alone.

thanks for the tip Roberto!

Tacu, we are going to do a short loop tomorrow and try to built some small drops/jumps on the new trail. I already have the shovels...gime a call if you wanna join us.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

If you see this... I will probably go tomorrow and try to enter the Downhill race, if there are too many sandbaggers or the climate sucks a lot then I will probably join you guys.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

The Downhill race was a piece of crap; really bad organization and timing methods (they screwed BOTH my timings) as well as being FULL of sandbaggers.... there were guys who ran last year in Elite and Junior and in this race they were in Senior (Intermediate) where Alan and I were.

250 pesos my stinky butt, that wasn't worth 100.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> The Downhill race was a piece of crap; really bad organization and timing methods (they screwed BOTH my timings) as well as being FULL of sandbaggers.... there were guys who ran last year in Elite and Junior and in this race they were in Senior (Intermediate) where Alan and I were.
> 
> 250 pesos my stinky butt, that wasn't worth 100.


Sucks, bro...

Any cool pics??


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> 250 pesos my stinky butt, that wasn't worth 100.


My, I thought you were more expensive... man, but this is a biking forum....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Lame joke Roberto...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

i saw a bit of the race, indeed a lot of sandbaggers. I also saw 545 and you practicing and thought you were going to try the gap jump at the end coz it seems to be shorter that it use to be; it´s still pretty large though.

there were some guys going incredibly fast and with some serious skills.

As for the ride, Misha and I went to a short loop and fix a section that was pretty harcore and made it ridable and flowy. The last part is still somehow sketchy unless you want a fly to a cliff. It was a good ride, the trail we did is really fun, is a tight, fast and steep single trak with a lot of flow on it.

lets plan something for the next weekend.

btw, my fork sucks!!! i dunno what I did to it but it feels like crap. I have to do an overhauling on it to see whats going on.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Practicing? We didn't have time to practice...... we are locals and barely knew what the track looked like, they modified it all over the place (great track BTW).

I have to do a 66 overhaul ASAP.... it's been more than 1 year with no oil change... it feels like crap


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I have to do a 66 overhaul ASAP.... it's been more than 1 year with no oil change... it feels like crap


Where's Warp when you need him??

Wait! You two guys DON'T need me!!! :bluefrown:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Por si todavia no te acabas de convencer, a lo mejor esto te ayude a decidir:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/banshee-rune-interbike-2008.html

Saludos


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

good reading... Thanks Doc, I am already sold on the Rune and ordering parts from barnland. I guess your´s aint going to be the only rune in the country.. ha!...

So, how is that built coming? any pics?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

While we were waiting for our run call, we found this amazing fork technology. From what we heard, it appears it is a 2010 prototype of a lightweight system that holds the stanchions and the lowers together.......    

Also look at the head badge...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

naaaaaice


yeah the race was badly organized, but i had fun..


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> While we were waiting for our run call, we found this amazing fork technology. From what we heard, it appears it is a 2010 prototype of a lightweight system that holds the stanchions and the lowers together.......
> 
> Also look at the head badge...


Looks safe :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> While we were waiting for our run call, we found this amazing fork technology. From what we heard, it appears it is a 2010 prototype of a lightweight system that holds the stanchions and the lowers together.......
> 
> Also look at the head badge...


15mm axles, 1.5"-1.125" headtubes, ham-monshait, CC DoubleBrawler

All these new technology.... What's wrong with ole good steel bolts?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pics from the race


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Sensual....


----------

